# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Πάργας [Historic photos of Parga]

## Haddock

Carte Postale της Πάργας από το αρχείο μου. Γνωρίζουμε το επιβατικό της φωτογραφίας?? 

Parga.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Carte Postale της Πάργας από το αρχείο μου. Γνωρίζουμε το επιβατικό της φωτογραφίας?? 
> 
> Parga.jpg


Eίναι το City of Corfu του Αρώνη, κάπου έχουμε αναφερθεί σε αυτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φιλοι paroskayak και Εllinis. Το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο της φωτογραφίας στην Πάργα μπορεί να άλλαξε όνομα, αρχικά ήταν όμως το City of Piraeus των αφων Κυρτάτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Beautiful _Parga_ in the early 1960s. Photograph from L. Kouvaris' Encyclopedic Atlas of Greece, 1964)
Parga2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another postcard of  _Parga_ from the 1970s
Parga.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Parga_ in 1994

Parga.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία της όμορφης Πάργας, για την οποία αναχωρώ σε τέσσερις ωρίτσες, να είστε όλοι καλά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44377

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία της όμορφης Πάργας, για την οποία αναχωρώ σε τέσσερις ωρίτσες, να είστε όλοι καλά:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44377


Kales diakopes tote kai eyxarisoume gia oles tis fwtografies kai kart-postal pou anevases shmera... Poly wraies!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Parga_ 1991 from the 1992 Baedeker

Parga.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The classic photo/postcard of _Parga_ in the 1970s

Parga.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες της Παργας απο το βιβλιο του Νικολαου Τσακα *Παργα* που εξεδοθη στην Αθηνα το 1966. Απο την συλλογη μου

Parga.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Πανέμορφο μέρος. Είχα πάει πριν μερικά χρόνια και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτή είναι λίγο πιό παλιά.
Πάργα 1913

http://vytinaiika.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html

----------


## george_kerkyra

Φωτογραφίες της Πάργας τραβηγμένες από το συνταγματάρχη Τομ Μπαρνες, σύνδεσμο του ΕΔΕΣ με το Στρατηγείο Μέσης Ανατολής

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Παργα της δεκαετιας 1960 αποτυπωνεται στα πρωτα λεπτα του εργου "Το Φθινόπωρο μιας Καρδιάς"  με την Αφροδίτη Γρηγοριάδου και τον Βύρωνα Πάλλη.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mdn3Z7pJD0

----------

